# A small request.....!!!



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello Mates,

Please, remember about the correct form of a title of an entry and the header for any GB thread. ALso I would like to ask you for using of shorter titles for projects. This is really very helpful for me and other Mods who try to keep all forum sections out of a mess. 

Wojtek.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 18, 2011)

Is there a character limit we should strive for?


----------



## A4K (Jun 18, 2011)

Can you give us an example of the shorter title format my friend? (just aircraft type and call sign, with 'XXX' GB after it?)


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah sometimes I just put whats on my mind


----------



## A4K (Jun 18, 2011)

That's a strange title Harrison...'what's on my mind, Group build'


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2011)

A4K said:


> Can you give us an example of the shorter title format my friend? (just aircraft type and call sign, with 'XXX' GB after it?)



OK.... Here is an example.. the title and the thread header...

*1/48 Cyber Hobby BF-110D, G9+HM, 4./NJG.1, Ofw.Paul Gildner - Me/ Fw Group Build

Name: Jelmer
Category: Intermediate 
Model: Bf 110D ‘nachtjäger’
Scale: 1:48
Manufacturer: CyberHobby 
Aftermarket add-ons: two OWL-decals sets *


The info about a model scale can be found in the header of the thread. So it isn't necessary to write it twice. Also the name of the modelmaker is repeated twice.
There was put the code of the nachtjäger into the title. The same goes to a Werk Nummeren. I don't think these are important.A pilot's name and unit are OK and can stay here. Additionally, many of you forget about the correct GB name added at the end of the title. You should remember that too many of "spaces" makes a title too long as well. So it would be better to use them as less as it is possible.

So the final title might look like the one below....

*BF-110D 4./NJG.1 Ofw.Paul Gildner - Me/ Fw Group Build*


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 20, 2011)

Okee Dokee. Now I just need to figure out how to edit the title. I changed mine on my Me-410 build 3 weeks ago and it still doesn't show up properly on the thread list.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 21, 2011)

You've got it my friend.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Okee Dokee. Now I just need to figure out how to edit the title. I changed mine on my Me-410 build 3 weeks ago and it still doesn't show up properly on the thread list.


 
Thread titles as they appear only can be changed by moderators. User changes just change the subtitle of the posts as you have no doubt noticed. I have changed a couple of the titles when stickying them/adjusted them for the finished builds.


----------



## A4K (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheers Wojtek and Hugh!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, and will do!


----------

